# Do you play the lottery?



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess there are a lot of other options - should've just done yes, no, sometimes - haha. Just answer what fits closest to your habits.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted yes, more than once a week for my husband. He buys a powerball ticket twice a week. He says "you can't win it if you're not in it".

Me? I buy a $20 scratch off once a month. Actually, I just started doing that two months ago when the odds went up. Before that, I would buy an occasional scratch off. I have won about what I have spent. Better than my husband with his twice a week powerball ticket. But it's really his only "vice", so I can't complain.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I only buy them if I happen to notice the jackpot is especially high. Then usually I'll buy like $5 worth or something. I've probably only bought tickets maybe 10 times since I turned 18. It sure would be nice to win a big jackpot though


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I got me one of those there scratch off today and won myself a whole dollar!!!: I buy one almost every week when I food shop...last week I spent my dollar and got my dollar back on my ticket. Wow today I am ahead one dollar. My son won $500.00 not that long ago with a dollar scratch off....But I am never that lucky.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I play with my coworkers at work, usually once a week or every 2 weeks. Sometimes I buy one for myself, too, when it's high.

Sometimes I"ll buy a scratch ticket if I need to kill time for something. Last Xmas eve, Jay and I got standed at a gas station at midnight on our way to visit his family... the highway all of a sudden got SO bad with black ice and blowing snow, so we pulled off an hour from our destination. We were starving and the only thing open was a gas station, so we bought a few bags of chips and scratch cards and we won $100!  It was a nice start to Christmas morning!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I play a Pennsylvania game called Cash 5 that is played everyday. The grand prize starts at $125,000 and goes up each day until someone wins. This I dream as the one I could win to pay off my mortgage. 

I also play the Powerball twice a week...... This I dream as the one that I could win to then retire from every working another day in my life.......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Only scratch offs, but pretty often. A couple times a week, I get a few and scratch them off at the dog park.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't play the lottery, but I am considering buying a raffle ticket. The ticket costs $100, but the prize is a home worth $500,000.

I would sell the home if I won. But I don't think I have the hundred dollars to spare right now.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

My dad is the luckiest person I know. He's won a LOT of money in lotto tickets and in the casinos. The day we were born (my twin and I) everyone told him he should buy a $2 scratch off. He won like $10,000 or something.

Me?

Yeah, I probably have the worst luck in the world. I've never won ANYTHING. I keep trying though, hoping he'll pass his luck onto me.


----------

